
How Political Correctness Chills Speech on Campus - paulpauper
http://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/09/what-it-looks-like-when-political-correctness-chills-speech-on-campus/497387/?single_page=true
======
vmorgulis
> I now am embarrassed to share that my SU colleagues, on hearing about my
> attempt to secure your presentation, have warned me that the BDS faction on
> campus will make matters very unpleasant for you and for me if you come.

Not really about political correctness.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boycott,_Divestment_and_Sancti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boycott,_Divestment_and_Sanctions)

